# OLN has gone to the bikes



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Is it just me or does anyone else find the constant biking on OLN to be unwatchable?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Well someone needs to televise the tour de france. What Lance is about to do is nothing short of bike racing immortality. Like it or not, it is a huge worldwide event.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey, it will all be over soon! And, Lance will be the champion's champion.

I love it. I turn it on as soon as I get home from work to see the results of the day's race. It is sort of like NBA basketball in that all the action is in the last five minutes of the race. But, it has been fun watching the Blue Train destroy the field on the mountain stages.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Perry Thorvig said:


> It is sort of like NBA basketball in that all the action is in the last five minutes of the race.


Yeah, but the tour is twice as exciting. The NBA sucks. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

El Duque' we need you to start watching some T-Wolves games and maybe you'll start singing a different tune. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh, and as far as Lance goes...I think what he's done is great. Although you do have to wonder about all the drug allegations???:huh: Are there any truth to it or is it just the French media out against an american (or something even worse to them: a Texan)?

Either way, OLN used to be more than a bunch of rock-climbing-granola-eating-wussies. They do have some decent programs...unfortunately they air on Saturday night at Midnight. :roll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

they air american shooter as well as fishing with bill dance and roland "advertisement" martin quite frequently


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

OLN
*O*nly *L*ance *N*etwork

I'm with ya Tiger. Good work Lance, but enough is enough.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like an okay line up today starting at 4PM is Ducks Unlimited TV and then there are a few more duck hunting shows after that.

Glad Lance did it again. Nothing like having your anthem played in another country!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

PC,

It does sound a lot sweeter, doesn't it?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Goose Bump Sweet!!


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

with the tour over now there will be less bike riding on and more hunting


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

since the race was in france I will end this with "Le Fin"


----------

